# Anybody ridden Hurricane Ridge this year



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

Just wondering what the road conditions are like close to the top. We be calling on my accounts in Sequim, Port Angeles in 2 weeks and thinking about riding the ridge.
Any road info would be appreciated

Thanks in advance
Ray Still


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

From my living room window it looks like there's still plenty of snow in them thar hills.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*I heard earlier reports...*

that it was closed to cyclists this summer due to road construction..
might be worth looking into before heading that way.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

its is going to close but I think it may not be until May


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

*Closed from May 5*

This is from a Canadian Cyclist posting (lots of Victoria BC cyclists ride Hurricane Ridge).

http://www.canadiancyclist.com/dailynews/April/4.19.0811.51PM54.shtml


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

*That's a Bummer*

Thanks for the info well guess the roads will be nice and new for the spring of 2009 no riding it in 2008 or maybe once in Oct if they finish on schedule

Ray Still


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh man, what a bummer. I guess I'll have to head over to Seymour/Grouse this summer.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i rode it sunday, didnt get out that way till way too late - 4pm, but did it. i got up the gate/toll collection and talked to a ranger, it will be closed to cyclists from the gate (past heart o the hills) from may 5 (yesterday) for a while.

i did it by myself, took my time, had a 34x25, enjoyed the ride. 10 feet snow banks on the side of the road at the top. 2 hours up, 30 minutes at the top, 30 minutes down. back to the car at 7. 

unless someone did it in the dark, i think i was the last ass up the pass

some pics









proud fat cyclist pink jersey wearer


----------

